# Metallica inspired sculpture



## Revekka (Aug 20, 2011)

This is a sculpture I made inspired by Metallica's song "The Unforgiven II". You can see a few cracks from it being dropped and glued back together, but I think it adds character to it. It was originally for my high school sculpture class but I really liked it so I kept it on my desk. Most people in my class were making teapots, plates, and pots, but I decided to try something a little different. I am a Metallica fan and "The Unforgiven II" is one of my favourite songs. The sculpture is a visualization of the lines "the door is locked now, but it's open if you're true. If you can understand the me, then I can understand the you." It's kind of hard to see the words in the picture, as I'm not really the greatest photographer. 

Made with clay, acrylic paint, and varnish.


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Aug 21, 2011)

Ha! It wasn't ANYTHING like what I invisioned when I opend the thread. I think it's eccentric and cool to REALLY like such a thing, and keep reparing it. I like it and appreciate it. The piece speaks of an independant, quirky spirit, with a generous sense of humor.


----------



## EvilAngel (Aug 29, 2011)

​Metallica FTW!. Very creative work. I like it.


----------



## Jinxi (Aug 30, 2011)

I must be honest, I too expected something quite different.  This is a very creative work. The way in which you have incorporated the lyrics from the song makes the piece truly skillful. I am sure your teacher was very impressed with your unique take on the project. Well done!


----------

